# Simplicity 4211 snowthrower attachment



## huffma28

Does anyone know where I might be able to find one?


----------



## mi3rdeye

Any chance you are still looking for the snowthrower attachment for a 4211? I have the 36" thrower, chains, weights, and linkage bars that I am looking to get rid of.


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,mi3rdeye ! Try sending a Private Message to Huffma28,and if there's no response, let us know what youy want for them...I'm sure there's some one on the forum that will be interested!


----------



## mikej8093

mi3rdeye said:


> Any chance you are still looking for the snowthrower attachment for a 4211? I have the 36" thrower, chains, weights, and linkage bars that I am looking to get rid of.


I am


----------



## pogobill

mikej8093 said:


> I am


You am a little late to the game. This was for sale 11 years ago from a one post member. You may want to widen your search.
Cheers


----------

